#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Horizontal Well Technology

## ali

Horizontal Well Technology

Horizontal Well Technology
By S. D. Joshi
* Publisher: Pennwell Books
* Number Of Pages: 552
* Publication Date: 1991-03
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0878143505
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780878143504
Description:
Reservoir engineers, drilling engineers, geologists, and production engineers will find this well-researched book most helpful. The author draws from his extensive experience in horizontal operations around the world and provides you with a thorough understanding of horizontal well technology basics. The author presents history of the technology, recent developments, and basic drilling concepts. In addition, he discusses factors influencing horizontal well performance, such as naturally fractured reservoirs, inaccessible locations, drilling attic oil, drilling through faults and relief wells. The author includes field histories and analyses of productivity and performance



Pdf (regular quality), 15M
Pdf file needs Password: AQUILESA

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Horizontal Well Technology

----------


## jeetxxp

Great Post Ali, Thanks a lot....for this affort, Actually Iwas looking for this book for a long time.....

I have uploaded few books ( Directional drilling & casing design) in fanarco. Pl visit

Santanu

----------


## sujithsujith

driller daniel here......... :Wink:

----------


## jainendra_ism1

Dear Ali
would you mail this book to me at..........jhajainendra@gmail.com.
I really need this book.
hoping for the book.
Jainendra

Horizontal Well Technology
By S. D. Joshi
* Publisher: Pennwell Books
* Number Of Pages: 552
* Publication Date: 1991-03
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0878143505
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780878143504

----------


## alba

thanks so much for this book, i really apreciate your contribution

----------


## medori

Thank You

----------


## Abdul Hassan Shah

Thanks

----------


## Abdul Hassan Shah

Thank You

----------


## Abdul Hassan Shah

Dear Ali
would you mail this book to me at..........jhajainendra@gmail.com.
I really need this book.
hoping for the book.
Jainendra

Horizontal Well Technology
By S. D. Joshi
* Publisher: Pennwell Books
* Number Of Pages: 552
* Publication Date: 1991-03
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0878143505
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780878143504

----------


## ibidabo

Any one having COMPASS Directional Well Planning Software please contact me for exchange

----------


## zhangxiyu

it is a good book!

----------


## tooljoint

This is my first reply, thanks

----------


## petroman44

Thanks bro!!!

See More: Horizontal Well Technology

----------


## Harron

Thank you so much

----------


## arun25hyd

Thanks friend.

----------


## Germanrachid

I can not get the book please send it to me

germanrachid@hotmail.com

----------


## zenith

Great!!

Thanks

----------


## yaser50

It says: File not found can you reupload it plz?

----------


## arun25hyd

Hello Friend As you requested for Horizontal Well Technology Book In PDF Link is Below:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]    and PASS: AQUILESA

----------


## yaser50

you're the best thanks

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Shiny717

Unfortunately link expired.
Please upload once more or drop it on email luke.kossak@gmail.com

I'll owe you one.

----------


## expergemo

Is there a script to add a horizontal line in "reply" email?

Have a wonderful day.

Thank you.

roadrunner

----------

